# Help!!! Furnance Keeps Shutting Off



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Help!!! We are going camping this weekend on the coast where it can get chilly. The furnance will kick on... blow cold air for a few minutes and shut off.







... anyone have any quick things to look for before we call the dealer? Much obliged.. we are technical dummys.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Check your LP tanks. Make sure they are On and the green shows on the switch over. Light the stove so you run gas through all the lines then try again.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

...and remember that sometimes it takes 4 or 5 tries to purge all the air out of the propane lines. That goes for the frig and hot water heater too.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Bring an electric "safe heat" protable heater just in case. We never use our furnace...instead we use a portable oscillating heater / fan. Keeps the whole camper toasty and it is QUIET.

Randy


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

On our first trip I couldn't get ours going, the air in the line just needed to be purged. It took a couple of frustating minutes... 30 I think! My wife was going I told you so! And that really seemed to help, at least I was heating up.


----------

